# Gentoo on a ASUS G51JX

## altaran

So....

Since my G1S's (which I was using Gentoo on) Video Chip broke and it isn't really worth fixing atm, I got a used G51JX-A1. Just trying to gather some info about kernel settings. Has anyone put Gentoo on this before? I've looked around and seen people using ubuntu, but not really much Gentoo. If someone has a running Gentoo system on this, would you mind giving me your kernel config? (x64).

Also, I have dedusted my old Latitude CSx and trying to set it up for S&G. Same question (kernel, x86)

Thanks for any responses,

Altaran

----------

